# Load Bearing Closet Wall



## Bmattig (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm still in the process of renovation my staircase. So I removed the up stairs back wall from the small closet. I left the front and part of the closet for safety reasons. After looking at the framing I'm not sure if I can remove the closet front. It has two 2x4's on top of a big 2x10 above the closet door. Is this normal or is this load bearing? Also the side of the closet that I removed partially has two 2x4's running parallel with a big beam above it. Not sure why there is a bigger beam then the other two joist in the picture. Any suggestions? View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426440999.307329.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426441017.017505.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426441033.388378.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426441048.662608.jpg


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 15, 2015)

Check the attic for the positioning of the ceiling rafters.  If your closet framing is parallel to the rafters, it is probably not bearing.  The header is beefy which was a good warning.  A simple interior door frame on a non-bearing wall can be lighter than that.  However, you don't know what was going on.  I got direction from the Planning Dept to add beefy headers on partition walls "anyway."

If you could post attic pics, it would help the discussion.  Hammer Monkeys around here might have more to say ....


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 15, 2015)

The roof rafters are parallel with the ceiling joist and perpendicular to the beefy header.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2015)

The 2x6 0n top of the double top plate is ussually just there for drywall backing (something to nail drywall too) They should be on everywall that runs the same direction as the joists.
 The header indicates bearing but it's not garrenteed, so as suggested a look above will help.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 16, 2015)

Here is a picture from above.The big vertical flat piece of beam has two other 2x4's resting on it which go left and right to a big beam holding the roof and the closet door is the horizontal part in the bottom of the picture. This flat piece of beam runs parallel with the joist.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2015)

Can you take a photo of the other end of those two 2x4s, you said really big beam, they should be supported with a post, straight up and down. These where likely just put there to holdthem in place for construction but we would like to know for sure.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 16, 2015)

Here are some more pictures. It looks like these are the Purlin bracing which hold the strong back but I'm not sure since Purlin bracing should be attached to joist and are straight.View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426540336.706503.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426540365.256215.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2015)

As you have already removed the studs, we can see there is little or no weight on the braces. I would how ever place a 2x4 across the two ceiling joist and nail the braces to that. Then you can remove the double plate and the 2x6 above them. the quick fix for the drywall is just lay a bigger chunk of plywood over the hole from above, then some screws thru the drywall up into the plywood and you have backing for your patch.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 16, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks so much. Great suggestions!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 16, 2015)

BTW unless there is something we are not seeing in the picture, the header can go too. Just make sure the joist that cross it do reach to another bearing wall.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 17, 2015)

I removed the remaining drywall off the closet walls and the ceiling. Decided to put up one full piece of drywall. I braced the flat beam (with the blue X) with two 2x4's between the joist from the top. This flat beam or 2x4  only extends about 1inch further in the front and in the back it goes over the closet door header for about 2 inches. The joist above the closet door go all the way to the wall behind it (other side of the hallway). Just wanted to share more picture and double check this is okay to demo the closet front. View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426619004.443764.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426619034.971245.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2015)

Ya; you are good to go.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2015)

I am still wondering about any possible load from the angle braces above as these did land on a load bearing wall or at least a wall that could carry a load. In the photo to the right in post 7 the camera flash is highlighting another angle brace in the background, I woiuld be interested in what and how that is attached to, another bearing wall or just rafters. Worst case would be, you could extend your fancy post to the ceiling as it is right below that point, then you could just hide a post inside.
Roofes do move a little with snow and or windloads and we just don't want this poking thru the drywall one day.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 17, 2015)

The angle brace in the background in picture 7 was the brace that is on top of the closet. The one in the front is a single brace ( see picture). The brace above the closet is the only brace that forms a V. All of the other braces are just to either the right or left side and are attached to a flat 2x6. Some of them are above a door way and others are on the top plate of regular walls but not load bearing. When I removed the drywall in the inside of the closet, the back wall was build with 2x4's turned flat ( I guess to give more room in the closet) and the corner with the couple top plate ( which has the brace above it) was supported by only one 2x4. From looking at it the front of the closet is much better supported. That's probably why I didn't think and took it down.  Already thought about extending the post. Didn't really want to do that. I'm wondering if the two 2x4's I added between the joist and attached to the flat 2x6 that the brace sits on will work.View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1426646475.998611.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Mar 17, 2015)

We always just nail a 2x4 across the top of the joists for that kind of a brace so just seeing them nailed to the wall made me wonder. Either way you are just relying on a couple nails so I think it will be fine. I wouldn't like the tall post either.


----------



## Bmattig (Mar 18, 2015)

Well the closet wall is gone and the house is still standing. I took your suggestion and added two full length 2x4's and placed them over 5 joist and secured each brace to it. I don't think this is going anywhere now. Thank you again for your help!


----------

